# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Falte im Cambersegel

## wasserscheu

Liebe Community

Bei meinem Cambersegel ist seit kurzem (war vorher nicht !) an der zweiten Latte von unten eine Falte (siehe Foto)
Mit dem Lattenspanner ist diese nicht rauszubekommen.
Habt Ihr eine Ide, ob es sich hier um einen Trimmfehler meinerseits oder einen Defekt des Segels handeln kann

Mein laienhafter Gedanke wre, dass sich die Latte in den Camber tiefer eingegraben haben knnte und so
effektiv zu kurz wurde. Fragt sich aber dann, warum gerade die Falte bei jedem Aufbauen an der selben Stelle auftritt.

Fr Ideen / Hinweise bin ich sehr dankbar !

Viele Grsse von
schor

----------


## Der Freerider

Ist die Latte vllt gebrochen??

----------


## B-e-n-n-i

also vom bild her knnte ich mir auch vostellen das sie eventl. gebrochen ist!

----------


## wasserscheu

Danke fr den Tipp !!
Hab gerade geschaut (das Segel ist zur Zeit aufgebaut) 
Nein, wenn ich die Latte mit dem Finger entlang-fhle entdecke ich keinen Bruch ...

Das wird's wohl nicht sein. Oder gibt's noch Lattenbrche, die nur schwer erkennbar sind ?

Grsse von wasserscheu ...

----------


## Charly

Eigentlich gibts doch nur drei Mglichkeiten

1. Latte gebrochen, dazu einfach mal rausziehen und etwas genauer beugen

2. Lattenspanner defekt, ich kenn jetzt das System nicht. Bei NP sind da so Klammern aus Kunststoff, die durch Schlaufen gehalten werden und so die Spannung aufbauen. Die Klammern knnen schon mal brechen oder die Schlaufen durchscheuern. Das lsst sich aber ja leicht feststellen wenn der Spanner nicht richtig funktioniert.

3. die dritte und mglicherweise bldeste Ursache wre, dass die Latte vorne in die Masttasche austritt. Da knnte dann nur noch ein Segelreparateur helfen.


Gru

Charly

----------


## wasserscheu

Danke an Charly, 
das gibt mir nun ein paar Denkanstze:

>1. Latte gebrochen, dazu einfach mal rausziehen und etwas genauer beugen

Ich werde gleich mal ans Segel gehen und schauen, wie ich die Latter herausbekommen kann (ist ein Gun-TSD Segel)


>2. Lattenspanner defekt, ich kenn jetzt das System nicht. Bei NP sind da so Klammern >aus Kunststoff, die durch Schlaufen gehalten werden und so die Spannung aufbauen. Die >Klammern knnen schon mal brechen oder die Schlaufen durchscheuern. Das lsst sich >aber ja leicht feststellen wenn der Spanner nicht richtig funktioniert.

Auch das werde cih gleihc mal prfen. Die Latte selbst hat recht viel - in meinen Augen auch die "richtig" eingestellte Spannung 

>3. die dritte und mglicherweise bldeste Ursache wre, dass die Latte vorne in die >Masttasche austritt. Da knnte dann nur noch ein Segelreparateur helfen.

Die Latte steht durch den Camber einige cm in das vom Camber gebildete "Dreieck" rein.
Dies macht aber euch eine andere Latte des Segels, die in Ordnung ist. Evtl ist jedoch diese Latte weiter reingerutscht, als Si eursprnglich sollte, was sie effektiv zu kurz am Segel macht.

Jetzt geh ich mal schauen ...
Grsse von wasserscheu

----------


## zeelaender

Die Latte ist leider definitiv gebrochen, ich hatte genau dasselbe Problem, sah genauso aus wie auf Deinem Foto, Spanner lie sich nicht mehr justieren etc.
Frchte, Du mut das reparieren lassen, ich habs ber Gun bei Insect Sail, Mnchen machen lassen, Super Service, sowohl von Gun als auch von Insect Sail. Ruf einfach bei Gun an, die machen alles. Nach 3 Tagen hatte ich es zurck.
PS: mir ist das beim Abriggen passiert, war mein Fehler, habs erst gar nicht gemerkt. An den Latten oder Segelqualitt liegts nicht. (nur um Gun hier in Schutz zu nehmen).

----------


## jogi1111

> Du mut das reparieren lassen



Warum muss man das reparieren lassen ?

Latte raus, neue Latte rein - und gut !

Okay: Falls der vordere Teil der Latte nicht mit heraus kommen will, dann gibt's ja noch den Trick mit den zwei Mabndern ...





> Die Latte ist leider definitiv gebrochen, ...



Das kann ich von hier aus noch nicht erkennen  :Wink: 


Gru  Jogi
_____________
Probleme sind Gelegenheiten zu zeigen, was man kann. (Duke Ellington)

----------


## wasserscheu

Danke Euch fr die Infos !!
Den Lattenspanner habe ich inzwischen ausgebaut, aber eine spitze Zange o muss ich mir hier am Spot noch besorgen um die Latte herauszuziehen ..

Was ist denn der Trick mit den zwei Massbndern ? (Boardsuche ergaB kein Ergebnis)

Danke und viele Grsse von 
wasserscheu

----------


## jogi1111

> Was ist denn der Trick mit den zwei Massbndern ? (Boardsuche ergaB kein Ergebnis)



Das die Suche kein Ergebnis bringt, war klar  :Wink: 

Ich hatte das Problem, dass mir eine Latte ca. 15cm vom Mast entfernt (also vorne) gebrochen war. Habe dann das lange Ende hinten herausgezogen, aber das kurze Stck war natrlich vorne noch drin - und dessen Kante war natrlich nicht gerade windschnittig, sondern mit spitzen Glasfasern versehen, die jeden Versuch vereitelten, das Lattenstck durch drcken, schtteln oder gar ankleben an der Restlatte herauszubekommen. Also was tun ?

Lattentasche auftrennen kam nicht in Betracht, da zu viel Arbeit, sie wieder zuzunhen. Nach vorne raus war kein Weg.

Mein Trick: Man nehme ein Maband aus Metall (so eines, dass aufgerollt in so einem kleinen Gehuse steckt), schneide ein paar Zentimeter vorne vom Maband ab, damit die dicke Metalllasche am Ende entfernt wird und biege das Ende ca. 2..3mm um, so da ein neuer Haken entsteht (der alte Haken/Lasche ist i.d.R. zu fett). Dann schiebt man das Maband in die Lattentasche, bis der Haken hinter das Lattenende greift und zieht Maband und Lattenstck zusammen heraus. Bei mir war allerdings das abgebrochene Lattenstck so ausgefranzt und widerbrostig, dass ich zwei Mabandteile brauchte (aus einem 5m Maband kann man gut 2 Teile machen): eines wurde unter das Lattestck, eines darber geschoben, beide Haken natrlich zum Lattenstck weisend - und dann alles zusammen herausgezogen. Ging erstaunlich gut !

Hat bestimmt 'ne halbe Stunde gedauert, bis die Idee gefunden und umsetzungsreif war, aber beim nchsten Mal bekomme ich jedes Lattenstckchen mit dem Hilfsmittel innerhalb von einer Minute heraus  :Smile: 


Gru  Jogi
_______________
Das einzig wirklich Wissenswerte ist das, was man erst lernt, wenn man sowieso schon alles wei. (Harry S. Truman)

----------


## Charly

Als ich von der dritten Mglichkeit "Latte in Masttasche eingedrungen" schrieb verga ich 
auch dass es sich ja um ein Cambersegel handelt und die Camber ja ohnehin in der Masttasche sind. Bei meinem Segel sind im Bereich der Camber ffnungen in der Masttasche, so dass man an Camber und Latte eigentlich gut ran kommt.

Gru

Charly

----------


## Wolfman

Die mir bekannten Gun Segel haben leider keine ffnungen in der Masttasche. D.h. du mut da recht schwer fummeln um ranzukommen.

Bevor du mit den Mabndern anfngst, versuch doch mal, ob du das vordere Stck nicht rausbekommst, wenn du vom Camber her schiebst - dann hast du schon ein gutes Stck geschafft, bis der Lattenrest im Segel verschwindet, wenn du ihn nach hinten rausschieben mut. Vielleicht kannst du ihn aber auch von der Masttasche aus rausziehen - das hngt von der Dicke der Bruchstelle und der Enge des Ausgangs der Lattentasche in die Masttasche ab.

Wenn du noch Gewhrleistung drauf hast, wrd ich bei Gun nach der Abwicklung fragen (obwohl die nach 1/2 Jahr sagen knnten, du warst selber schuld - das Gegenteil wirst du kaum beweisen knnen, mtest du aber im Pronzip - ich knnt mir gut vorstellen, dass die da kulant sind). Wenn die 2 Jahre schon rum sind, frag bei Gun nach einer passenden Latte. Ich denke, da gehts nicht nur um die Lnge, auch die Biegungshrte mu passen, und das Ende mu in den Camber passen. Einfach irgendeine Latte rein funzt vielleicht nicht wirklich.

HL Wolfman

----------


## wasserscheu

Hi Leute  :Smile: 

So nun hab ich die Latte draussen - Danke Euch alle fr die Tipps.
Sie ist tatschlich gebrochen und zwar an der Stelle wo man,  um die Camber
auf den Mast zu bringen ein wenig drcken muss - 
Ob das ein Ko-Fehler ist, Materialermdung oder ich einfach mal bertrieben hab', 
egal nun muss eine Lsung her.

Ich werde nun bei Gun anrufen, ob und zu welchen Konditionen die eine Ersatzlatte 
haben ...
An Hand deren Reaktion entscheide ich dann auch, wo ich meine nchsten Sachen 
kaufe...


Viele Grsse von
wasserscheu

----------


## Wolfman

Hallo wasserscheu,

wenn du das gekrt hast, schreib mal wie Gun reagiert hat usw., das ist sicher auch fr andere interessant.

Ich bau mein Gun Booster brigens immer so auf, dass die Camber gleich richtig am Mast sitzen.

HL     Wolfman

----------


## wasserscheu

Hallo Community,

klar dass ich berichte:

- Anruf bei Gun: 
wrde mich 10 € fr eine Ersatzlatte (die ich evtl noch zuschneiden msste) plus 15 € Versand kosten.
mein Eindruck der Kommunikation und Behandlung bei Gun: freundlich und professionell

Ich hab dann noch bei nem Segelreparateur in meiner Nhe angerufen (insect-sails)
hier ebenfalls freundlich und professioneller Eindruck: 
ich soll das alte Teil hinbringen, er repariert die Latte (die "aus mehreren Teilen besteht"
Kosten 10 - 15 €

Wie ich's nun mache weiss ich nicht, wahrschienlich letzteres.


wolfmann wrote: >Ich bau mein Gun Booster brigens immer so auf, dass die Camber gleich richtig am Mast sitzen.
Wie schaffst Du das ? Gibt's da noch nen Trick. Das Zerren am Schothorn des TSDs beim Aufbau um die Camber reinzubringen ist schon echt aufwndig

viele Grsse von 
wasserscheu

----------


## Wolfman

Hallo wasserscheu,

ich entspanne die Latten mit Cambern beim Abbauen etwas. Wenn ich dann aufbaue, hab ich genug Platz in der Masttasche, um den Mast gleich "in" den Cambern einzuschieben. Wenn ich dann den Mast weiter hineinschiebe, biege ich den Mast selber (mit einer Hand in der Mitte halten, mit der anderen gegen die Mastspitze drcken), dann kann er von unten gut reingeschoben werden, ohne dass die Masttasche oben immer Druck von der Mastspitze hat und irgendwann reit. Und der Mast luft gebogen besser an den Cambern vorbei. Funktioniert bei mir hervorragend beim Gun Booster und beim Sailloft Traction, geht am besten zu zweit (einer biegt, einer schiebt), aber auch allein (Mastfu gegen einen Baum oder so drcken, dann kannst du selber biegen und gleichzeitig schieben).

Wie das Reparieren einer gebrochenen Latte geht, wrde mich interessieren.

HL     Wolfman

----------


## wasserscheu

Interessant, Ich werde Deinen Tipp, Wolfmann bei nchster Gelegenheit mal probieren.
Ob das klappt ? Das Ding ist eh schon so unhandlich  :Smile: 

Sollte ich zum Reparateur fahre, werde ich natrlich schauen, wie der das mit
der Lattenreparatur macht. Das Ding soll ja nicht gleich wieder brechen.
Er sagte was, dass die Gun Latten dreiteilig sind (kann man bei meiner durchaus so interpretieren)und man das gebrochene Teil austauschen msse/knnen

Evtl bestelle cih aber auhc, da ich eh noch nen 370 oder eher 4 m Mast fr den Herbst 
brauche   :Smile:  - dass wre das Porto quasi nur einmal zu zahlen, denke ich.

Da dies mein Grosssegel ist, welches im Herbst nicht ganz so zum Einsatz kommt, 
werde ich nicht sofort da ttig werden

Gun u der "insect" -Reparateur haben am Tel einen wirklich guten Eindruck hinterlassen.
Ich habe woanders auch schon Surfshops erlebt, welche lieber "cool" wirken wollen, als vernnftige Kundenorientierung zu zeigen.

Grsse von wasserscheu

----------


## wasserscheu

Um den Punkt nun sauber abzuschliessen: 
Ich war inzwischen beim insect Reparateur, hat alles gut geklappt,
schnell und unkompliziert, Preis war fair , 
wohltuende kundenorientierung !

Nun hoffe ich auf viel Wind, sodass ich dieses grosse Segel nicht so oft brauche  :Wink: 

Grsse von wasserscheu

----------


## todde

Hi,
die oben genannten Segel baue ich immer wie folgt auf:
1. Mast in die Masttasche schieben, so das der Mast vor den Cambern liegt
    Dabei das Segel nicht bis unten zu ziehen versuchen, sondern nur den Teil oberhalb der 
    Gabelaussparung glattziehen.
2. Gabel anbringen, Frontstck nicht schlieen (so das man es schieben kann) Schothorn einhngen und 
    handfest spannen.
3. Vorliekstrecker einhngen und durchsetzen, dabei die Gabel weiter runterschieben auf die richtige Hhe.
4. Schothornspannung kontrollieren, fertig.

Bei den Boostern (2006er) ist die Masttasche eigentlich so eng, das die Camber nicht vom Mast rutschen.
Beim Tsd schon mal eher, wobei ich hier die Masttasche zu eng finde, um den Camber nachtrglich "anzuschnappen" Wenn ein Camber beim Aufbau abrutscht, finde ich bei diesem Segel Mast raus & rein einfacher, als Latte entspannen und versuchen den Camber anzudrcken.

Wobei ich mich anschlieen mchte, ist die Einschtzung von "Service vorbildlich" bei Gunsails.

Gru Thorsten

----------


## Wolfman

Hallo Todde,

1. mach ich im ersten Teil auch immer so (s.o.). Aber warum spannst du das Vorliek nicht gleich? Wenn ichs mir so berlege, knnte das dafr gut sein, dass der Mast besser in das Frontstck der Gabel schlpft und das Segel dabei nicht im Weg ist? Oder gibts noch nen Grund dafr? Das scheint mir jedenfalls ne gute Idee zu sein, werd ich auch mal probieren.
Ich glaub, man mu aber aufpassen, dass man das Schothorn nicht schon zu stark spannt. Ein klein wenig ist wohl richtig, um das Segel vom Boden weg zu bringen. Aber bei entspanntem Vorliek kann man das Schothorn deutlich weiter ziehen als nachher geht (dann kann man das Vorliek nicht mehr richtig strecken). Und selbst wenn man nicht ganz so weit zieht, kann es sein, dass der Gabelbaum nicht mehr runterrutschen will, wenn man dann das Vorliek spannt (vor allem wenn man allein ist und keiner die Gabel runter ziehen kann).

Die Camber rutschen mir auch nie vom Mast runter (auer mal ganz am Anfang des Aufriggens vielleicht, wenn der obere dnne Teil des Masts eingeschoben wird - das macht aber nix, kann ich sofort korrigieren). Geht das (bei anderen Segeln) berhaupt? Selbst bei weiter Masttasche doch nur, wenn man die Latten zu sehr entspannt.
Ich entspanne die Latten deshalb immer etwas, weil mir sonst zu viel Reibung zwischen Masttasche und Cambern entsteht. Ich glaub das tut den Cambern nicht gut, die haben ja nur "horizontal" die Rollen zum Umschnappen bei Halse/Wende, nicht aber vertikal.

Das nachtrgliche "Anschnappen-Lassen" der Camber an den Mast scheint mir frs Material nicht gut zu sein, wenn man nicht die Latten stark entspannt. Denn da ist der Zug kurzzeitig ja viel hher als beim richtigen Sitz der Camber. Aber vielleicht ist das auch nicht so schlimm, weil man das bei jedem Umschnappen auch hat?

HL Wolfman

----------

